# More Artwork for American_pit13 (continued)



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I finished another, i am currently working on a pic with Bumble Bee and Lil Mom in it so check back soon for it!

My artsite: http://sites.google.com/site/thebittersweetembraceofart/home

I babied Bumble Bee up and made her a puppy 

original pic : Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - american_pit13's Album: Bumble Bee - Picture

My animated version:









I drew DuMae 










___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Down here is more of my pics that are or will be posted on my site  i would make another thread but i don't want to make too many threads for things that can be put in one 

Her name is Sky


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute I love it


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

awe! so cute i swear kiddo you should be making a coloring book for kids i bet you could sell them and make a real future out of this stuff:clap:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

cool..........nice work


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol thank you all! anyone else want to say anything?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You know your work is awesome loll


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwww thats the cutest!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it except for the flopped ears lol. I can't wait to see Bee and Lil Mom


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I love it except for the flopped ears lol. I can't wait to see Bee and Lil Mom


lol i'll fix them


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

keep em coming I enjoy looking at them


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Czar said:


> keep em coming I enjoy looking at them


lol okee dokee


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

is this better American_Pit13?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent! That is sooooo her!


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

yes add me as a friend and draw my dogs for me! I want to c this, if u would thnx.. much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I am way impressed, very cool I can't wait to see my bat eared girls done, lol


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

You should definitely do a APBT coloring book. You could even use the same character and make it a series.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaos4ever said:


> You should definitely do a APBT coloring book. You could even use the same character and make it a series.


lol i've been considering that! i am going to save a good 50 bucks to buy my sketch books with so i can have certain ones for certain catagories 

Book one: drawings that are going to be mailed to the confirmed customers

Book two: my apbts

Book three: my mythical creatures

Book four: my human pics

Book five: my series


----------

